# The Best Beginning



## kaminoshiyo (Apr 1, 2019)

Pretty straight forward. I'm kinda nostalgic at the moment and I was thinking back to all the books I read in the past and what hooked me to them...besides the front cover. 

Can you remember the book or story that you read that had a really good beginning to it?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 1, 2019)

The Hot Zone.
Ebola always gets my attention.


----------

